# Goodbye , Buster my brave boy(1996-19 October 2012



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Buster left for Rainbow Bridge this morning

Our lovely vet Michelle came out to him and was surprised at how he had deteriorated since she last saw him.
She said that she thought he wouldnt have lasted much longer

I stuck a photo and Buster and Lulu onto the T.V screen so that would be the last thing he saw.
I talked to him about Rainbow Bridge and how Lulu and Dougal would be waiting for him.I stroked his head and told him how much I loved him and asked him to watch over me.
I put my arms round him- and held him and he just let Michelle give him the injection,he fell asleep with his head on me.
It was SO peaceful and that made it a bit easier to get through.
He is lying in his bed now with a cosy blanket on him -later on Alan will take him to the vets and from there to be cremated.

He was such a gentle boy and I keep looking round expecting to see him.
I miss him so much and just want to take him for 1 m ore walk or hear him "sing" -he did that every morning in front of the drawer where his Aktivait tablets were.
Thank you all so much for your support and hugs-please stay with me today as I feel so lost.

Goodnight lovely gentle boy
Lulu is waiting for you and Dougal who thought you were his "dad".
We love you and miss you so much.
Maureen


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Run free gentle little man. Tears in my eyes, so heartbreaking.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

So very sorry, RIP Buster xx


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

When tomorrow starts without me,
And I'm not there to see;
The sun will rise and find your eyes
All filled with tears for me.
I wish so much you wouldn't cry
The way you did today,
Remembering how I'd lay my head
In your lap that special way.
I know how much you love me,
As much as I love you,
And each time that you think of me,
I know you'll miss me too.

But when tomorrow starts without me.
Please try to understand,
That an angel came and called my name
And petted me with her hand.
She said my place was ready,
In Heaven far above,
And that I'd have to leave behind
All those I dearly love.

But, as I turned to heel away,
A tear fell from my eye,
For all my life I never thought
That I would have to die.
I had so much to live for,
So many sits and downs to do,
It seemed almost impossible,
That I was leaving you.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

OMG I read the poem.............................now *really* bawling! So apt.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your beloved Buster, dear Maureen.

My heart goes out to you....


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Run free over the bridge wee Buster.

You have been a true and adoring best friend to Buster, remember all the great times you had with the big guy. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## rachelf (Oct 18, 2012)

rest in peace beautiful buster - free from pain and now running with your friends. so much love i send to you maureen - its the hardest decision ive ever had to make, and we have done it for them, not us, which is why it hurts so much. this pain will pass - but for now i hope you can feel some comfort from all the love and support on here for you - rachel x


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Run free at the bridge Buster. x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Buster, with friends both old and new.

Maureen, Im sure that Buster had a long and happy life with you and knew how much he was loved.

A Bridge Called Love

It takes us back to brighter years, 
to happier sunlit days 
and to precious moments 
that will be with us always. 
And these fond recollections 
are treasured in the heart 
to bring us always close to those 
from whom we had to part. 

There is a bridge of memories 
from earth to Heaven above... 
It keeps our dear ones near us

It's the bridge that we call love.

Author Unknown


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Run free Buster with Lulu & Dougal and keeping watching over your mum xxxx


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

RIP Buster, run free sweet boy xxx

Thinking of you and your family, Maureen, through this difficult time xxx

***HuGs***


----------



## BananaBassett (Apr 24, 2012)

You have been so, so strong. Even if you don't feel it. 


Rest in complete peace, Buster xxxx


----------



## cazbah (Nov 2, 2009)

My heart aches for you, a year ago I was preparing myself for the same fate for my dear sweet boy Angus, the pain we go through with our much loved companions, hope you are ok but know how much it hurts, it gets easier to bear xxx


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Maureen, you made his last moments perfect.
Run free buster.
X


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

So sad, so sorry. hugs x.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

So hard to do, our last act of love for them.

Run Free.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Sorry for your loss RIP. ((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you all so much
Today has been so difficult
I got up and put sandals on thinking-Ill put my boots on later when we go for a walk.
His Aktivait tablets were poking out of the drawer-he used top sit there every morning and "sing" for his special tablet 
One of his blankets was on the line-he used to wee nearly every a.m on his blanket so there was always 1 on the line.
I was dreading Alan coming in with toast as Buster would sing for a piece of his dads toast too.
I feel worse than I did yesterday and I just want to see him once again ,just to give him 1 last hug.
Thank you for being with me
God bless you all
Maureen


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

R.I.P Buster

Huge hugs to you all there at this sad time xXx

A PETS PRAYER - YouTube


----------



## rachelf (Oct 18, 2012)

hi maureen - the first day is the worst - its so painful - right in the chest - i hope it is of some comfort to you to know how many people understand what you are going through. But as people said to me, Buster sounds like he had the best life - so full of love and fun and all the good things dogs need. i work with a collie rescue and see the polar opposite of how some of these poor gentle souls are treated and the pains they have to endure. Buster is at peace - young again, with no pain, watching over you - i believe my spuddo will be one of the first souls to greet me and come give me a lick when my time comes (hope thats a while yet, im 39!). its only day 4 since my spud went, ive put some photos of him in frames, and its already a little easier - i keep remembering silly things, when he was young he had a real penchant for eating knickers and socks - whole - straight down, we had to be so careful - im going to try and work out how to post a photo of him - x god bless you x


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

I didn't get past the 1st post. Just wept. Just let the tears roll, then shuffled off to find a tissue... hugs, maureen and family


----------

